#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How to promote a facebook page?

## Medusa

Hi folks,

I handle a Facebook page for a social service organization. I post lot of posts in that page. But the posts didn't reach that much. Have anyone experience this? So can anyone tell any suggestions to reach more people in the facebook? I am waiting for your ideas to increase the number of visitors to my page.

Thanks in advanced.Let me know about your ideas related to my question. :Thumbs:

----------


## Dhiya

For an example, 
If you are marketing for a photography social media then write a caption like this. "If you guys shared this post and which five persons get so many likes will be selected as a winner and they will get a privilege to get a offer for your big days. Stand to win a chance. Keep sharing posts and make your special day wonderful with us.
If you want to increase the number of visitors then invite your friends to like your page using invite option. Ask your collages to help for your promotion very kindly.

----------

